# Outdoor fever hunting club



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

In Franklin, Al Anybody here a current member or a past member


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

past member here.........?????


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a current first year member just lookin for any other members I hunted in vredenburg last season in gravel creek hc good people just didn't care for the dogs


----------



## cphrn (Dec 12, 2012)

*cphrn*

T-REX Dogs ??? I thought outdoor fever does not allow dogs ??? , I'm seriously thinking of joining this club . I would really asppreciate it if I could talk to u about this club . Thanks Bill


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

cphrn said:


> T-REX Dogs ??? I thought outdoor fever does not allow dogs ??? , I'm seriously thinking of joining this club . I would really asppreciate it if I could talk to u about this club . Thanks Bill


I think he was saying in Gravel Creek


----------



## cphrn (Dec 12, 2012)

*cphrn*

I presume that's a creek in vrendenbugh ?


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I was in gravel creek hunting club last season an they are a dog hunting club I'm in outdoor fever this season an no they do not allow dogs!


----------



## cphrn (Dec 12, 2012)

*cphrn*

I'm heading up there tomorrow


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

T-Rex I would like some more info as well about the club,for next year no dogs great!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Are they still taking members?I know we already have a lot of members!


----------



## bigworm78 (Oct 6, 2011)

I joined it a few years ago. I was told it would not be a problem to bring a camper. After helping plant all the food plots and attending all the work days I brought my camper up to be told there was not room for it at the campground. I was told to move it to the area by the Sign in board. After hunting one day I was told I couldn't camp there. I loaded my Shit up and never went back. In my opinion they get all these people in the club to keep dues down but they dont want anybody to hunt. I think Teddy Kline was the vice President and he is the one that talked me into the club. MONEY WASTED$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

how does the club work, do you get your own areas or is it just luck of draw? how many acres? is there a camphouse? I see one club there on 41 with a bunch of trailers set around a house,is that your club?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outdoor fever??? I think the BeeGees recorded that back in the 70's


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

T-Rex
can you give me some info on your club outdoor fever, how many acres,do you get assigned areas,do they have a camphouse, and how do you like it!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

5000 ac total 3800 in Franklin 1200 in vredenburg no assigned areas first come sign out preference & no camp house. I have not hunted a lot just some during youth weekend an a few days after during muzzle loader I have not really learned the property much yet at all I have spent most of my time in the vredenburg area since the land I hunted last year buts up to it an I knew the roads some the land in Franklin is very hilly a lot of bottoms an ridges seems like it would hold good deer so far the only thing I dont like is that there are 4 different sign out boards an one is way up in the woods so if u drive there to hunt a certain area an it's signed out it's 15 mins back to the others be nice if there was 1 central sign out board to me. I think there is a lot of members some where around 50 from what I've heard so we will see how it goes during the rutt as to how many people are in the woods an if there's enough room to hunt!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy mother. 50 members on 5k acres? Dang.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Holy mother. 50 members on 5k acres? Dang.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


100 acres per person is about average for every club I have seen recently unless you are willing to pay out the nose.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> 100 acres per person is about average for every club I have seen recently unless you are willing to pay out the nose.


mine was 4 members and 1300 acres for $1400.took a month to get 2 posistions filled.next year will only be 3 total.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> mine was 4 members and 1300 acres for $1400.took a month to get 2 posistions filled.next year will only be 3 total.


Where at?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> mine was 4 members and 1300 acres for $1400.took a month to get 2 posistions filled.next year will only be 3 total.


 So you are paying about $4.50 per acre?... not too bad, have ya'll killed anything?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> So you are paying about $4.50 per acre?... not too bad, have ya'll killed anything?


He is hunting north of one of my spots. He's got the bucks there. We have good bucks on our place too. I offered to help with his turkey population, but he said no :blink:


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

1 hunter 100 acres is the reason i didnt join. if they cut the member numbers in half i would gladly join.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> 1 hunter 100 acres is the reason i didnt join. if they cut the member numbers in half i would gladly join.


.....but would you pay double?


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> So you are paying about $4.50 per acre?... not too bad, have ya'll killed anything?


4 so far but we see deer everythime we sit.we let alot walk.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

whats funny is the guys on top of us and below us have 12 plus members on leases about our size and alot of there deer are escaping to our lease because of the food plots we put out and the lack of movement on our lease.Im pretty strict on the sanctuary areas for the deer.theres about 400 acres we never go into with food plots 100 yards off the interior roads where we arent driving all into the woods all over the place.I have no complaints about what were seeing and its not even rut yet.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

John B. said:


> Where at?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


clarksville FL.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> .....but would you pay double?


yep!


----------

